# PS3 on Monitor



## Jasonlives15 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a 3 year old Viewsonic monitor (1680 x 1050 resolution) DVI ports
I have been trying to connect my PS3 to the monitor. I am using a hdmi to dvi cable to connect with the monitor and I get nothing. I have tried resetting the ps3 settings and I have had no luck. What I am asking is whether this is even possible to do. I am starting to thing that because of the screen size it wont let me. Its a 21.1" with 1680 x 1050 resolution. Does anyone know if this is possible and whether I just have to bite the bullet and buy a new monitor or tv???


----------

